# Cheese time on the WSM



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

Bought a load of assorted tasty cheese. 













image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Nov 22, 2015






Time to make it taste better! Not sure what pellets I'll use got a fresh shipment from TJ to play with thinking between cherry and corn cob but will determine that later.


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 22, 2015)

Corn cob.. interesting

I'm in


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2015)

Corn cob is really tasty on bacon!


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

Corn cob it is!













image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Nov 22, 2015


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

Had one melt down,not in pic,I think it got to warm in the house and dripped some oil on the burning pellets. Someone turned the heat up in the house to 78* when I had the cheese setting in the counter to warm up. The rest looks good the half melted one will be interesting to try. 













image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Nov 22, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks tasty.   

I am a fan of cob pellets.   Been using alot of them.


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks tasty.
> 
> I am a fan of cob pellets.   Been using alot of them.



Thanks now the wait! I'm hoping there good this is the second cheese smoke the first was great with TJ's pitmasters blend! I'm really looking forward to the bacon cheddar's the most!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hmmm, never warm my cheese prior to smoking, after all I'm cold smoking it...


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

I Think I read to let it come to room temp so it doesn't sweat. It could just be I smoke to much crack! Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

This cheese smoke maybe expensive once the wife opens the fridge that is!:hit:


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2015)

b-one, looks like the wait will be worth it , great looking cheese!


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2015)

b-one that will be just about right for X-Mas

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Nov 23, 2015)

b-one said:


> I Think I read to let it come to room temp so it doesn't sweat. It could just be I smoke to much crack!


Yours looks great - nice job with different flavors

I think you are right,,, also takes on smoke a little better is what I read also.

DS


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 23, 2015)

One of the few reasons I like colder weather is for this, smoking cheese!  I did some on Saturday night since it was cold enough here in the Dallas area.  Pepper jack and cheddar this round, I have some habanero in the frig just waiting its turn in the smoke.

A buddy of mine tried making some as well, he has a MES full of melted cheese right now...  Yep, he turned on the heat...  Trying to get a pic out of him!


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> b-one, looks like the wait will be worth it , great looking cheese!



Thanks,I'm hoping the bacon cheddar is outstanding as I imagine it is! I have one block of cheddar jack for thanksgiving its from an April cheese smoke hope it's aged well!


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2015)

tropics said:


> b-one that will be just about right for X-Mas
> Richie



That was the plan for a few chunks,thanks for stopping bye!


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2015)

driedstick said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > I Think I read to let it come to room temp so it doesn't sweat. It could just be I smoke to much crack! Thumbs Up
> ...



What can I say DS everybody gets lucky once in a while! I like to try the flavors as you never know for sure how they taste with smoke. I was told the double Gloucester with chives had plenty of flavor already and that was a favorite of all the doubters! Now I'm crazy and did a wheel of Boursin that needed more of a rest but I may try it again with a fresher wheel.


----------



## flip me over (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks fantastic! Bet that bacon cheddar will be great. Everything is better with bacon. I'm going to have to try smoking some cheese.

Scott


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> One of the few reasons I like colder weather is for this, smoking cheese!  I did some on Saturday night since it was cold enough here in the Dallas area.  Pepper jack and cheddar this round, I have some habanero in the frig just waiting its turn in the smoke.
> 
> A buddy of mine tried making some as well, he has a MES full of melted cheese right now...  Yep, he turned on the heat...  Trying to get a pic out of him!  :biggrin:



I hope you get that pic! Crazy thin was the pit never temped over 55* I have some Cracker Barrel jalapeño cheese I'm hoping is tasty habanero is a bit to much for me!


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2015)

Flip me over said:


> Looks fantastic! Bet that bacon cheddar will be great. Everything is better with bacon. I'm going to have to try smoking some cheese.
> 
> Scott



Thanks Scott, read up on Mr. T's and many other posters great threads ask any questions and get to it! Make sure you follow the rest,it's okay to try it to taste as it ages to see the difference but it gets better with age I may look into waxing someday!


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

Bought a load of assorted tasty cheese. 













image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Nov 22, 2015






Time to make it taste better! Not sure what pellets I'll use got a fresh shipment from TJ to play with thinking between cherry and corn cob but will determine that later.


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 22, 2015)

Corn cob.. interesting

I'm in


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2015)

Corn cob is really tasty on bacon!


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

Corn cob it is!













image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Nov 22, 2015


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

Had one melt down,not in pic,I think it got to warm in the house and dripped some oil on the burning pellets. Someone turned the heat up in the house to 78* when I had the cheese setting in the counter to warm up. The rest looks good the half melted one will be interesting to try. 













image.jpeg



__ b-one
__ Nov 22, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks tasty.   

I am a fan of cob pellets.   Been using alot of them.


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks tasty.
> 
> I am a fan of cob pellets.   Been using alot of them.



Thanks now the wait! I'm hoping there good this is the second cheese smoke the first was great with TJ's pitmasters blend! I'm really looking forward to the bacon cheddar's the most!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hmmm, never warm my cheese prior to smoking, after all I'm cold smoking it...


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

I Think I read to let it come to room temp so it doesn't sweat. It could just be I smoke to much crack! Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

This cheese smoke maybe expensive once the wife opens the fridge that is!:hit:


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 23, 2015)

b-one, looks like the wait will be worth it , great looking cheese!


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2015)

b-one that will be just about right for X-Mas

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Nov 23, 2015)

b-one said:


> I Think I read to let it come to room temp so it doesn't sweat. It could just be I smoke to much crack!


Yours looks great - nice job with different flavors

I think you are right,,, also takes on smoke a little better is what I read also.

DS


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 23, 2015)

One of the few reasons I like colder weather is for this, smoking cheese!  I did some on Saturday night since it was cold enough here in the Dallas area.  Pepper jack and cheddar this round, I have some habanero in the frig just waiting its turn in the smoke.

A buddy of mine tried making some as well, he has a MES full of melted cheese right now...  Yep, he turned on the heat...  Trying to get a pic out of him!


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> b-one, looks like the wait will be worth it , great looking cheese!



Thanks,I'm hoping the bacon cheddar is outstanding as I imagine it is! I have one block of cheddar jack for thanksgiving its from an April cheese smoke hope it's aged well!


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2015)

tropics said:


> b-one that will be just about right for X-Mas
> Richie



That was the plan for a few chunks,thanks for stopping bye!


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2015)

driedstick said:


> b-one said:
> 
> 
> > I Think I read to let it come to room temp so it doesn't sweat. It could just be I smoke to much crack! Thumbs Up
> ...



What can I say DS everybody gets lucky once in a while! I like to try the flavors as you never know for sure how they taste with smoke. I was told the double Gloucester with chives had plenty of flavor already and that was a favorite of all the doubters! Now I'm crazy and did a wheel of Boursin that needed more of a rest but I may try it again with a fresher wheel.


----------



## flip me over (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks fantastic! Bet that bacon cheddar will be great. Everything is better with bacon. I'm going to have to try smoking some cheese.

Scott


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> One of the few reasons I like colder weather is for this, smoking cheese!  I did some on Saturday night since it was cold enough here in the Dallas area.  Pepper jack and cheddar this round, I have some habanero in the frig just waiting its turn in the smoke.
> 
> A buddy of mine tried making some as well, he has a MES full of melted cheese right now...  Yep, he turned on the heat...  Trying to get a pic out of him!  :biggrin:



I hope you get that pic! Crazy thin was the pit never temped over 55* I have some Cracker Barrel jalapeño cheese I'm hoping is tasty habanero is a bit to much for me!


----------



## b-one (Nov 23, 2015)

Flip me over said:


> Looks fantastic! Bet that bacon cheddar will be great. Everything is better with bacon. I'm going to have to try smoking some cheese.
> 
> Scott



Thanks Scott, read up on Mr. T's and many other posters great threads ask any questions and get to it! Make sure you follow the rest,it's okay to try it to taste as it ages to see the difference but it gets better with age I may look into waxing someday!


----------

